# Masteron Enanthate stack



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

What is best stacked with Mast E? Would it be Test E? How long would they run and is arimidex used through out with hcg and 2 weeks off the nolva/clomid? Many thanks


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes to all your questions


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Top man sizar reps!!

EDIT- How long would they run together,and at what dosages per week?

Thinking of 0.5 arimidex a day until pct stage which would be 2 weeks after the last jab,

Hcg 500ius per week


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

primo test en mast is the best cycle i did


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Patmuscle said:


> primo test en mast is the best cycle i did


Is that also masteron enathate and Test enanthate?


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Masteron=Drostanolone Propionate 100mg & Testosterone Enanthate 300mg. Per ml. Just need to know how to run it all togetehr nicely.

These together would be good!? As said with 0.5 arimidex a day until pct stage which would be 2 weeks after the last jab,

Hcg 500ius per week till PCT stage also.


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

@ beasted

yes did

teste @ 600

primo 400

mast e @ 400

this cycle made me look like a graniet its was insane


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks patmuscle. What do you think of the way I'm going to Run mine? I won't be using primo though.


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

Beasted said:


> Thanks patmuscle. What do you think of the way I'm going to Run mine? I won't be using primo though.


so u want mast p using with test e??? personally i dont like that stick with the same esters, just take mast e en test e and hcg @ 500 a week through out ur cycle up to ur pct

i can advice u to use anavar also its an awesome drug especially with primo and mast for about 8 weeks

good luck


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

So masteron enanthate and testosterone enanthate!? Cheers


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

yes dont forget the anavar its an awesome roid


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Beasted said:


> Top man sizar reps!!
> 
> EDIT- How long would they run together,and at what dosages per week?
> 
> ...


Dose is up to you . but masteron i would do nothing less than 400mg per week could be higher if you like.

Run both med for 12 weeks


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I thought the starting dose for arimidex was half a tab every three days, not daily?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

defdaz said:


> I thought the starting dose for arimidex was half a tab every three days, not daily?


it depends how sensitive to estrogen sides. 0.5mg every other day or every 3 days but if you need to then up to everyday .. i know people who tried 1mg a day to get rid of gyno. personally i have used it to control water retention 0.5 every 3 days worked fine.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

So 600mg test enanthate 400mg masteron enanthate. I am very prone to gyno this is why I opted for 0.5mg ed. Then the 500ius pregnyl wkly and pct nolva & clomid.


----------

